# Unlocked Bootloader? (Will this work for our Droid X?)



## babygetoboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Mod Type:: Kernel

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/17/motorola-launches-unlock-my-device-site-bootloader-freedom-has-come-at-last/


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Just depends on if motorola decides to support it with this unlocker. As for now no devices have yet to be named from the way it looks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

from DL comments:

"FYI: ACCORDING TO A MOTOSUPPORT CHAT REP, ONLY THE PHOTON Q IS CURRENTLY SUPPORTED"
"Brenda: While we do not yet have specifics on future devices that will also have an un lockable boot loader, we do plan to offer this feature on many if not most of our smart phones moving forward, as long as our carrier partners allow and we can do so while satisfying regulatory requirements.
Latest response."

Also, think about it. It would require another OTA to give us a bootloader with fastboot and they get nothing from unlocking EOL devices (which DX has been for a year I believe). So don't count on it doing anything for us.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> they get nothing from unlocking EOL devices (which DX has been for a year I believe). So don't count on it doing anything for us.


Agreed.

In before "it would be the right thing to do", "it's good business practice" or any other unrealistic/idealistic stuff like that.

Not saying it wouldn't be sweet. Or worth whatever fine print that they would have with it.


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

They are just going to do it on new devices and use it as a selling point to get people to buy it.

https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/standalone/bootloader/unlock-your-device-a


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

chiruscan said:


> They are just going to do it on new devices and use it as a selling point to get people to buy it.
> 
> https://motorola-glo...k-your-device-a


Here's a quote from Motorola's disclaimer:
"*WARNING:* Motorola strongly recommends against unlocking the bootloader and/or modifying or altering a device's software or operating system. Doing so can have unintended, unforeseen, and dangerous consequences, such as rendering the device unusable, _*violating applicable laws, or causing property damage and/or bodily injury, including death*_." (emphasis added)

Ummm... well... Who knew that our phones could inflict so much harm? Now I get it, the locked bootloader is to keep these animals we love to play with caged up so they don't hurt anybody. I guess I'll drop my phone off at the zoo when I'm ready to retire it.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I wouldn't count any of Verizon's lineup to even be supported by this method. I do approve of the fact Motorola is trying to provide methods of unlocking the bootloaders, but Verizon is probably the most stingy carrier about the bootloaders in the US. So, I don't think many, if any Verizon phone will be supported.


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

kghayse said:


> Here's a quote from Motorola's disclaimer:
> "*WARNING:* Motorola strongly recommends against unlocking the bootloader and/or modifying or altering a device's software or operating system. Doing so can have unintended, unforeseen, and dangerous consequences, such as rendering the device unusable, _*violating applicable laws, or causing property damage and/or bodily injury, including death*_." (emphasis added)
> 
> Ummm... well... Who knew that our phones could inflict so much harm? Now I get it, the locked bootloader is to keep these animals we love to play with caged up so they don't hurt anybody. I guess I'll drop my phone off at the zoo when I'm ready to retire it.


Its too deadly for a zoo


----------



## railroad (Feb 17, 2012)

kghayse said:


> Here's a quote from Motorola's disclaimer:
> "*WARNING:* Motorola strongly recommends against unlocking the bootloader and/or modifying or altering a device's software or operating system. Doing so can have unintended, unforeseen, and dangerous consequences, such as rendering the device unusable, _*violating applicable laws, or causing property damage and/or bodily injury, including death*_." (emphasis added)
> 
> Ummm... well... Who knew that our phones could inflict so much harm? Now I get it, the locked bootloader is to keep these animals we love to play with caged up so they don't hurt anybody. I guess I'll drop my phone off at the zoo when I'm ready to retire it.


I suppose it's for the rare event that they have to legally cover themselves for where someone used a custom rom that caused the phone to explode while they were on a call and killed them.

In a world where computer chairs kill people via rectal damage, anything can happen, and they want to be as legally clear as possible for these events.

I don't see this coming for the DX. Just curious though, what would it bring for us, besides easier flashing? Drivers will still be closed and needing to be hacked together for future ROMs anyway, right?


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

I also heard that Verizon wont allow it and if they discover youve unlocked your phones bootloader they will boot you off their network?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

chiruscan said:


> I also heard that Verizon wont allow it and if they discover youve unlocked your phones bootloader they will boot you off their network?


Supposedly.

However they openly allow Xoom which is a pseudo-nexus device (first/open tablet with Honeycomb) and the Galaxy Nexus to exist on their network as an example of just two of the devices currently working on there which have an unlocked bootloader.

Also, GSIII. Which, granted they tried to lock, but is currently unlocked and running free on their LTE towers.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Supposedly.
> 
> However they openly allow Xoom which is a pseudo-nexus device (first/open tablet with Honeycomb) and the Galaxy Nexus to exist on their network as an example of just two of the devices currently working on there which have an unlocked bootloader.
> 
> Also, GSIII. Which, granted they tried to lock, but is currently unlocked and running free on their LTE towers.


All bootloaders are locked from the factory.
A nexus device simply requires

```
fastboot oem unlock
```
to unlock it.
Other devices require odin flashes of an unlocked bootloader...or whatever else.
A locked bootloader will only accept signed boot.img recovery.img's.
Meaning no custom recovery or kernel (hence the DX being such a pain).
The actually bootloader being locked isn't a problem...an unlocked one could easily be unlocked. It's the fact that it's encrypted that is the problem.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> All bootloaders are locked from the factory.
> A nexus device simply requires
> 
> ```
> ...


Right. I just meant Verizon's threat to kick unlocked devices off the network is a bit hollow as they support devices that allow unlock.

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## Aptiva (Jul 21, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> A locked bootloader will only accept signed boot.img recovery.img's.
> Meaning no custom recovery or kernel (hence the DX being such a pain).


Yeah and it's really a shame that Moto and Verizon won't release the keys necessary to flash said custom kernels and recoveries, although I think that would be a more cost efficient way to let us enjoy our EoL devices. **shrugs** no one ever said they were smart though.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Aptiva said:


> Yeah and it's really a shame that Moto and Verizon won't release the keys necessary to flash said custom kernels and recoveries, although I think that would be a more cost efficient way to let us enjoy our EoL devices. **shrugs** no one ever said they were smart though.


cost efficient for us maybe, definitely not for them. Instead, when we get stuck on ICS and want JB or w/e comes after we go out and buy a new device.


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Aptiva said:


> Yeah and it's really a shame that Moto and Verizon won't release the keys necessary to flash said custom kernels and recoveries, although I think that would be a more cost efficient way to let us enjoy our EoL devices. **shrugs** no one ever said they were smart though.


Yah they have no incentives to unlock our bootloaders, the longer we hold onto our X's and enjoy them the longer until we shell out for a new phone.

If it happens it will be them selling us the encryption keys.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Survey Says...

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/2...-to-older-devices-like-the-bionic-or-droid-3/

Sent from mah GnEx via Hack'dAtalk..


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Definitely not surprising in the least. But the fact that the Bionic or Droid 3 do surprise me a little. They're barely a year old and are great phones. Heck even the RAZR doesn't seem like it'll get support aside from the developer edition which I think is a GSM phone.

The Droid X doesn't surprise me it won't get the support, due to its age and Motorola largely forgot about it anyway and well, the 621 update does give some proof that Motorola doesn't want anyone doing much more with the tired phone anyway.


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

I think its pretty obvious the only reason they are unlocking the bootloader now is they are realizing it could hurt their profit margins in the future. They have probably been getting spammed mail everyday from people begging them to unlock the bootloader. Now that phones with unlocked bootloaders are selling like hotcakes(Galazxy S2/3) they are realizing their profits could take a nose dive. So they are only doing it now for their upcoming phones, as an added selling point to possibly sway people from going towards a Samsung or other unlocked phone. They make no money off unlocking a DroidX, they probably figure that they woudl lose money becasue people would just enjoy their X's and not buy a new phone off them.


----------

